# The "new" resort review section is nice BUT...



## carl2591 (May 18, 2015)

The new Resort review section is nice looking but it fails in a bunch of areas thus far.. 

I appears a LOT of photos were deleted, ??

The photo section with the thumbnails is not easy to work.. need an arrow to advance small photos left or right. 

I try to post updated photos after visiting places as some of the onsite photos are from the 60's it appears.  

the new format layout is nice.. easy to figure out and move around in. 

I did like the larger photo format of the old site.. you could click on a photo and get it in a larger format and actually see come more details not seen in the smaller photos.. like you see now. 

I use the TUG resort reviews to get something different from RCIs moderated review, which can be negative to the resort.  I especially consider the photo on TUG to be more current (how about a date uploaded) and better selection to show more details of the resort and units. 

When we plan to go to a resort I try to see what photos have been posted and then when walking around the resort try to find other shots to show more good or bad about the resort and unit we stay in. 

As a long time tug member (1996 ish), I see this as the go to place for mostly unedited, unbiased reviews and info on resorts and expect the quality of the site to be higher. I support change but when the new is not good as the old that's a problem. 

When we as member upload i expect them to be available but allise they are not. 

Not sure how that happens when you have a back up??

If the membership fee need to be increased I would not have a problem paying more to get a better experience. Make more of the site member only?

The site get a lot of traffic I bet, but not a lot are paying members. 

Something to think about for the TUG community.. 

I do still and will always love the TUG board and members.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2015)

carl2591 said:


> The new Resort review section is nice looking but it fails in a bunch of areas thus far..
> 
> I appears a LOT of photos were deleted, ??



photos are only ever deleted if they are completely outdated, or otherwise replaced with newer photos (this is very common with bed/bath/kitchen renovations etc).



> The photo section with the thumbnails is not easy to work.. need an arrow to advance small photos left or right.



we can look into adding an arrow...good idea!



> I try to post updated photos after visiting places as some of the onsite photos are from the 60's it appears.



many photos are originals provided years ago by owners, these remain until better ones are provided!  



> the new format layout is nice.. easy to figure out and move around in.



Thanks!  We worked very hard on this with the feedback of TUGGERS to implement this change.



> I did like the larger photo format of the old site.. you could click on a photo and get it in a larger format and actually see come more details not seen in the smaller photos.. like you see now.



photo format has not changed, just the layout.  you can still click the photo itself to bring up the full size image.



> I use the TUG resort reviews to get something different from RCIs moderated review, which can be negative to the resort.  I especially consider the photo on TUG to be more current (how about a date uploaded) and better selection to show more details of the resort and units.



every resort has the ability to have photos uploaded to it right there on the review page by anyone.  you can also use the "contact review manager" link to send a note to the review manager telling them a photo is old/bad/missing/ or otherwise in need of removal and they can take care of it!





> When we plan to go to a resort I try to see what photos have been posted and then when walking around the resort try to find other shots to show more good or bad about the resort and unit we stay in.



This is great!  we wish all members who take the time to write reviews will also take that time to upload new photos!  Also now with the release of the new timeshare vacation history, we provide a link to upload photos for your stay right on your review...hopefully this generates more folks to upload a photo or two from each of their stays!



> As a long time tug member (1996 ish), I see this as the go to place for mostly unedited, unbiased reviews and info on resorts and expect the quality of the site to be higher. I support change but when the new is not good as the old that's a problem.



which part is not as good as the old system?



> When we as member upload i expect them to be available but allise they are not.



I do not follow this comment?



> Not sure how that happens when you have a back up??



or this one?



> If the membership fee need to be increased I would not have a problem paying more to get a better experience. Make more of the site member only?



increasing the membership fee is not something we feel is necessary after 21+ years =)

We are always happy to implement changes based off member feedback however!  



> The site get a lot of traffic I bet, but not a lot are paying members.



this is very true, and one of the reasons why the google ads are implemented on the site.  every click of a google ad helps TUG!



> Something to think about for the TUG community..
> 
> I do still and will always love the TUG board and members.



And we love each of our members, and listening to feedback to make the site better!


----------

